# Dirt Floor



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

Can one use normal ground/dirt as the flooring for a loft?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rgdubois said:


> Can one use normal ground/dirt as the flooring for a loft?


Its not really a good idea. Regular soil will hold moisture, which you don't want. You want your loft 'dry'. Moisture breeds bacteria.
Are you talking 'inside' the loft or a flight cage?
I keep a bare floor (wood covered with linoleum) inside my loft and sprinkle a small amount of 'corn cob bedding' under the perches for easier scraping. My flight cage has 1/4" hardware wire mesh buried in the ground (and attached to the frame) with about 8" of 'all purpose sand' over it. Sand dries quickly, can be raked and sifted for cleaning.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you look at pictures of most pigeon lofts, they are up off the ground with a wood floor or slat wood floor or metal grate floor.. the reason is to keep it dry, as said above soil is moist and not ideal for the main living area.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

my loft, is an old shed right on the ground, i put 1/4" hardware cloth down and under so nothing digs in then covered with about 4 or 5 inches of sand, i had no choise in the matter. the sand will keep it dry, i check it after each rain to make sure its not getting wet.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

rgdubois said:


> Can one use normal ground/dirt as the flooring for a loft?


I would not recommend anyone to have a dirt floor in the coop or flying pen, just like Msfreebird & Spritwings is advising, A dirt floor is a hot bed for Bacteria buildup that will be concentrated in that area, thus not healthy for the birds…!… I have a concrete cement slab floor in my flying pen that I clean & sweep daily & replace with fresh dry sand as a top dressing & its hose-down weekly and I have a wood floor in the Coop that I clean & add diatomaceous earth every 2 weeks… Please don’t use dirt as a floor dressing either !!! Try dry sand or also consider some of the other options Both Msfreebird & Spritwings mentioned…!… Louie


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I have only used sand on plywood with great sucsess, I think It has to do with your climate. I live in California and dont have to worry about humidity.


----------

